# Roamer Stingray 44Jewel............. A Sign



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I have been asking my watchie to sell me this little brass sign, well today he did 

all I need now is the watch to go with it.............. :lol: :lol:

It is 8x4cm


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

Sooo jealous...

...but wearing one right now.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Could you please post more pictures, any chance of a caliber shot,

TBH I do not know that much about this model, so any pics/ info would be greatly appreciated

Thanks Martin


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi Martin,

I can do much better. If you look at my website, http://roamer-watches.info/ you can see almost all the variations of Stingray from this through to the Chrono and S divers.

I recently (3 days ago) restored this one, you can see it on my blog here: http://homepages.ecs...ris/blog/?p=128


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

trim said:


> Hi Martin,
> 
> I can do much better. If you look at my website, http://roamer-watches.info/ you can see almost all the variations of Stingray from this through to the Chrono and S divers.
> 
> I recently (3 days ago) restored this one, you can see it on my blog here: http://homepages.ecs...ris/blog/?p=128


Wow, I have had a quick look & bookmarked it,

many thanks indeed,

Martin


----------



## Naviayork (Nov 24, 2009)

Roamer Stingray, the best, here mine one



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

Adore the Stingray. They've got good value to them as well. One recently sold on eBay for around Â£300 I think.


----------

